# Cambiar placa de sonido



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola gente del foro en un tema de este foro me surgio un problema 
post original https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

Como pueden ver mis dudas en ese post es que mi placa de sonido onboard del mother ASUS M2NPV-VM ( CODEC ADI AD1986A High Definition Audio 5.1channel < Soporta función Jack-Sensing e interfaz de salida S/PDIF -- lo unico que encontre de info) me metia mucho ruido y la quiero cambiar por otra que tengo Genius 4.1 Sound Maker Value (Chip CMI 8378) 

Se que desde la bios tengo que deshabilitar la que viene onboar (esto si lo logre hacer) pero en ningun lado puede habilitar la otra desde la bios 

En tanto el S O  XP me detecta un nuevo hardware pero no me instala los driver que descargo del sitio oficial tanto de Genius o CMI 

PD: Se que la placa anda y esta bien conectada por PCI

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2010)

> pero en ningun lado puede habilitar la otra desde la bios



no se habilita desde el bios lo que puedes checar es que este habilitado el puerto pci si es que existe la opcion...



> En tanto el S O XP me detecta un nuevo hardware pero no me instala los driver que descargo del sitio oficial tanto de Genius o CMI



verifica que no este en conflicto con otro periférico en el panel de control administrador de hardware etc etc...
y verifica que sea 100% compatible con tu pc...

saludos...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

Se me ocurre que puedan incluso convivir las dos tarjetas, igual que pueden convivir una gráfica agp y ota pci, y dejar una para sonido y otra para el osciloscopio, será cuestión de intentarlo.


----------



## yobany (Ago 5, 2010)

¿Por qué no intentas instalar los controladores por modo seguro?


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 5, 2010)

Gracias por responder

Aclaro que el Slot PCI anda perfecto porque tenia un moden de 56k (sisi viejisimo) pero andava
Trate lo siguiente Placa de sonido onboar habilitada. En windows desisntale los drivers  de la placa onboard. La volvi a habilitar y entre desde modo seguro y nada

No se como verificar que sea compatible. Como hago ???


----------



## lubeck (Ago 5, 2010)

Por lo que dices no estas seleccionando el driver correcto...
yo tengo una webcam Creative muy vieja compatible con windows 98 o similares cambie a windows XP o similares y estuve buscando el driver por cielo mar y tierra hasta que encontré el adecuado...

hay dispositivos  que no son compatibles en cualquier plataforma...

saludos...


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 5, 2010)

Con respecto a los dirver sabia que iba a ser un problema asi que los descaege desde la pagina oficial de genius 

Genius > Services > Drivers > SoundCard > Genius  Sound Maker 4.1 Value > para XP 

Si no son no se cuales son 

PD: Sumo un dato. Intentando descargar el driver me baje el Genius Driver bue lo deven conocer un soft que escanea tu drivers y los actualiza, bueno este programa no me detecta la placa ya que si no me la pondria para descargar los drivers 


Saludes


----------



## yobany (Ago 6, 2010)

Respecto al programa, tienes que tener en cuenta de no estar usando una versión de prueba. Con una versión así, es poco lo que puedes hacer.
Puedes conocer si la tarjeta es compatible con tu motherboard consultando el manual de ésta, o consultando las especificaciones mismas de la tarjeta de sonido. Si no tienes ningún manual, hazlo a través de Google. En cuanto a los problemas que aún sigues teniendo con la tarjeta de sonido, suele suceder que muchas veces el mismo sistema operativo (no el hardware) es el causante del problema. Por ejemplo, hace poco tuve ese problema con un equipo. Éste tenía instalado Windows XP, pero la tarjeta Onboard no funcionaba; si se le adaptaba una trabajaba bien. Lo que se hizo entonces fue quitar la tarjeta que se le instaló para usar la Onboard, e instalando Windows 7, y el problema pudo resolverse. Lo cual arrojó como resultado que el problema no era de la tarjeta Onboard sino del sistema operativo. En todo caso, y aunque esta opción podría ser molesta (por el tiempo y cosas así) podrías intentar instalando sistema operativo. De todos modos, intenta con los drivers, quizás algo está fallando respecto a los drivers.
(No olvides comentar)


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 6, 2010)

Gracias yobany por tu respuesta 

En tento el programa si vos vistes las fotos antes de cambiar la placa de sonido instale ese mismo programa (tambien version lihgt) pero tube los resultados deseados (sin ruido)
La incompatibilidad con windows la descarto por lo mismo la saque de mi otra pc con windows andando 

Ahora voy a ver lo del manual de la placa de sonido que me decis 

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## yobany (Ago 6, 2010)

¿Ambos Windows XP tienen el mismo Service Pack? 
¿Haz intentado instalar la tarjeta en otra ranura?


----------

